

Any() versus Count() - kodefuguru
http://www.kodefuguru.com/post/2009/12/07/Any-versus-Count.aspx

======
sraybell
Even if this is old content, this is incredibly helpful. Shows that I need to
read more on LINQ. This improved some of my queries in some spot checks that
I'm doing.

Thanks!

